# Should I buy a Rupes DA?



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Can anyone help me decide what DA I should purchase? 

I have access to a Meguiars G220 DA and I've got my own stock of Lake Country pads (5.5") and various compounds. 

I've been looking at buying my own DA for a while now and keep coming back to the Rupes LHR 15 MKII. It's a lot of money when compared with things like the DAS 6-PRO. I don't do this professionally, I'm just a weekend warrior and as I only really work on my own car I don't know if I can justify it. Is there anything in favour of the Rupes that puts it head and shoulders above the rest for my uses?

The other one I've researched is the Das 6 range - probably the DAS 6 Pro Plus. 

Are there any benefits I'd be missing out on if I didn't buy the Rupes machine?

I've read countless threads on here but from what I can gather most are professional detailers and I am not.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Rupes and Das 6 Pro Plus are both long throw and you can't use spot pads

Rupes will prob last longer but if you only use your Das once/twice a year you'll need to think about replacing it in 2033 - or spring 2034 so depends if you want to leave the Rupes to your grand kids

Das 6 Pro IMHO :thumb:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm on the same boat, constantly debating with myself to either get a DAS6 Pro or bite the bullet and get a rupes, like you it's just my hobby at the weekends! I'm still undecided, but leaning towards the DAS as it won't get used enough to justify the rupes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

JayMac said:


> I'm on the same boat, constantly debating with myself to either get a DAS6 Pro or bite the bullet and get a rupes, like you it's just my hobby at the weekends! I'm still undecided, but leaning towards the DAS as it won't get used enough to justify the rupes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got lots of friends who are more than happy to lend me their machines (mix of Megs and DAS) but I'd really like my own. I know that sounds really silly but it's nice to have your own stuff and be able to use it whenever you want.

With the discount I have I could probably get a Rupes for about 2x the cost of the DAS one which to me isn't so bad. Buy Cheap Buy Twice and all that. 

The other option is just take the money for the Rupes, pay a pro and have them do the car for me, but thats no fun!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just get the Rupes or the new flex:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a Rupes BF mk2 15 and the new Flex....if I was asked directly which I'd recommend - that'd be the Flex although as with anything it does have a couple of minor negatives in comparison, just far more positives:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I have the LHR12 Duetto, slightly less 'throw', but same sized pads; might also be worth considering for you though? I use mine quite infrequently but I know it's always there and going to be up to the jobs I want to do - I won't feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not a pro and will only use it 2-3 times a year but went for the Rupes LHR15 mk2. It's not cheap but a joy to use - so little vibration.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

When considering a purchase of a Rupes or Flex for the uses you've described I'd be wanting flexibility. This in terms the pad sizes and ability to correct awkward sections. If it was Rupes I'd go for the Duetto. It will accommodate a 5" pad and with a suitable backing plate 3" pads. It also is a very capable machine for wet sanding. The other option for me would be the Flex VRG3401. Although an extra expense the LC backing plate system allows for the smaller pads and Flex do a smaller backing plate for 5" pads. The forced rotation allows you to scallop the pads more easily on contours without the machine bogging down like a traditional DA. (Note this doesn't apply to super awkward parts that only a rotary with and extension bar or a Rupes ibrid could get to.) The other bonus is if you don't fancy the forced rotation in a matter of minutes you can remove the outer gear ring and you have a free spinning DA!!! Good luck with your choice bud. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> I have a Rupes BF mk2 15 and the new Flex....if I was asked directly which I'd recommend - that'd be the Flex although as with anything it does have a couple of minor negatives in comparison, just far more positives:thumb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


What would the minor negatives be bud? :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Moet1974 said:


> What would the minor negatives be bud? :thumb:


Slightly more vibration at lower speeds and the damn curly power cord:lol:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I know it's different for pro detailers but I personally couldn't justify a £300+ machine sitting on a shelf to be dusted off once, twice a year however nice it is to use. Using my DAS, it still leaves me desperate to buff off the polish to see the improvement in the finish rather than wondering if I bought the wrong machine. The time it takes for a few passes isn't an issue 

I sometimes wonder why I didn't consider the Argos Challenge machine off ebay for £45 instead of my DAS 6 Pro but I do like the long power lead - I'm sure that a shorter Argos one could have been quickly sorted out though

At the end of the day it's easy to spend other peoples money - it's spending my own i struggle with


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

This will probably sound a little pretentious but the money side of buying a DA won't bother me IF I get the right one. 

I'd hate to spend £150 on a DAS 6 Pro and still wish I had got the Rupes. The only thing holding me back now is wondering what i would do about needing spot pads. What would my alternative be if I got the Rupes machine. 

I've got a Golf R so it's not like I'm detailing a Ferrari with lots of intricate parts!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Not pretentious at all. You sound like you've got your heart set on a Rupes! and if you are spending your money on something that makes you happy then it's money well spent

Buy the spot pads and borrow a Megs DA of a mate??? and enjoy the Rupes on the rest of the car


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Forsh said:


> Not pretentious at all. You sound like you've got your heart set on a Rupes! and if you are spending your money on something that makes you happy then it's money well spent
> 
> Buy the spot pads and borrow a Megs DA of a mate??? and enjoy the Rupes on the rest of the car


I think I've just saturated myself with Rupes by watching reviews, samples etc on YouTube. oops!


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

what about buying a Rupes ibrid and borrow ur frds Megs for the rest of the car


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Dummer said:


> what about buying a Rupes ibrid and borrow ur frds Megs for the rest of the car


Thats a bit beyond what I wanted to spend.

I've watched a few forensic detailing videos on the 2 machines and done a little more research into the DAS 6 Pro. It looks great but as has been said before, I've got my heart set on the Rupes so that's what I've ordered. Delivered Thursday ready for my Summer detail this weekend. :buffer:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Come on here asking for advice when all along you wouldn't be swayed!!! 

Enjoy your new machine! :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Check out the Forensic Detailing YouTube channel

He does a review of the Das Pro Plus (15mm throw) and talks about the difference about stepping up to a Rupes or Flex. 

You will want a 75mm polisher though, so the Megs with 3 or 4" pads still useful to have access to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> I have a Rupes BF mk2 15 and the new Flex....if I was asked directly which I'd recommend - that'd be the Flex although as with anything it does have a couple of minor negatives in comparison, just far more positives:thumb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Where did you purchase the new flex at? did it take you long to adjust technique from the rupes? I have 2 rupes polishers but I am a sucker for new tools:buffer:


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

tosh said:


> Check out the Forensic Detailing YouTube channel
> 
> He does a review of the Das Pro Plus (15mm throw) and talks about the difference about stepping up to a Rupes or Flex.
> 
> ...


I watched that last night and it was that video and a few others reviewing the DAS Pro that helped me make a final choice and go Rupes.

I still have access to the Megs so will get some small pads ordered too. Thanks!


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I bought a Rupes Bigfoot 15 in January and am very happy with it, I doubt you will be disappointed. I just need to save up for the 75 now ;-)


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Frog said:


> I bought a Rupes Bigfoot 15 in January and am very happy with it, I doubt you will be disappointed. I just need to save up for the 75 now ;-)


Get saving. It's probably my favourite machine of the lot. So flexible and if it does struggle you just need to lay off the pressure a little and ramp the speed up a notch and it's back in business. :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

euge07 said:


> Where did you purchase the new flex at? did it take you long to adjust technique from the rupes? I have 2 rupes polishers but I am a sucker for new tools:buffer:


I purchased from John @ Clean&Shiny.

No adjustment required, just the position of the speed controller is different on the Flex & the machine itself isn't as long so your hands are closer together when in use.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Slightly more vibration at lower speeds and the damn curly power cord:lol:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Totally agree about the cord. Vibrations didn't seem an issue although I'm only comparing it to the Rupes Mk1 with a washer mod. :thumb:


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

Got a 15 Mk2 with washer mod....awesome piece of kit!!...speed 4.5 seems to be the sweetspot on this machine..


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Of course a Rupes is what most really want bur for me its more worth to have a DAS or similar and get a small secondary machine for instans an shinemate 803. 

This i believe does more for the reslut and joy in polish than the difference between to 15" or 21" DA.

Just my thoughts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

We have a rules mk2 and I hate it. Stalls for fun. Vertool one us much better however we will be going for a couple of the flex ones


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

Speedy83 said:


> Of course a Rupes is what most really want bur for me its more worth to have a DAS or similar and get a small secondary machine for instans an shinemate 803.


Just caught up with the thread. This is exactly what I was thinking. I already have a DAS6 and was wondering about a Rupes Mini. Just to save the faff of changing over backing plates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Buy two of these and a shed load of fancy wax with the change!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challenge...822107?hash=item51f9e4085b:g:DBwAAOSw-89ZPQ7U


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We have a rules mk2 and I hate it. Stalls for fun. Vertool one us much better however we will be going for a couple of the flex ones


John the fact that mine stalls occasionally is exactly why I love it. I am not a machine polishing professional, if I was I would use a rotory. When it does stall slightly on an edge or a heavily concaved panel it allows me to adjust my technique slightly without damaging the panel.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

The Rupes arrived this morning. It feels a lot better than anything else I've used. Plugged it in to see how noisy it was and was very surprised. Looking forward to using it at the weekend.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

ashleyman said:


> The Rupes arrived this morning. It feels a lot better than anything else I've used. Plugged it in to see how noisy it was and was very surprised. Looking forward to using it at the weekend.


nice! just by curiosity, why 15 and not 21?


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Speedy83 said:


> nice! just by curiosity, why 15 and not 21?


I got the 15 because all of my current pads are that size. I also read that the 21 wasn't as good on curved panels and because I'm only buying 1 machine I wanted the most versatile.

I'll probably put money aside and buy another smaller one like the 75E in the future.


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

ashleyman said:


> The Rupes arrived this morning. It feels a lot better than anything else I've used. Plugged it in to see how noisy it was and was very surprised. Looking forward to using it at the weekend.


Highly recommend doing the washer mod on it...I've done it on my 15 mk2 and its a different beast!...


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Highly recommend doing the washer mod on it...I've done it on my 15 mk2 and its a different beast!...


Can you point me in the direction of this mod?

EDIT: Found it. Now to find where they sell the modded washer as there's no way I have the tools to make one.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

ashleyman said:


> I got the 15 because all of my current pads are that size. I also read that the 21 wasn't as good on curved panels and because I'm only buying 1 machine I wanted the most versatile.
> 
> I'll probably put money aside and buy another smaller one like the 75E in the future.


Ok thank you. Feel like you in the matte but can't let the idea of a 21" with the extra 5" back plate added. Feel like then i get two machines for a small extra cost. But really dont know If it's a good idea or not 

However sure you be very satisfied with yours!


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

ashleyman said:


> Can you point me in the direction of this mod?
> 
> EDIT: Found it. Now to find where they sell the modded washer as there's no way I have the tools to make one.


Just get a standard M8 washer it goes straight in!!! works 100%....


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

ashleyman said:


> Can you point me in the direction of this mod?
> 
> EDIT: Found it. Now to find where they sell the modded washer as there's no way I have the tools to make one.


Ebay!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Once we all reach a grand old age, a rest home is going to cost you £1000 a week.

This is like a good suit, buy what you want and enjoy it, it is not like we can take our money with us, that work life balance is important. 

A Flex in on my hit list it is not that I am correcting many cars or the need to be in any great haste, just enjoying my hobby plenty of machines available just buy one to suit your needs dreams or aspiration. That usage advice from the professionals is very helpful, buy what works for your budget or performance needs.

John Tht.


----------

